# How can I run analog on a digital Track?



## henju (Jan 28, 2013)

Please I have fleishmann profi-boss controller but I bought an analog train can I make my own one from a 10-15v train transformer or any otherway? 

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll assume that the "fleishmann profi-boss controller" is a DCC (digital) controller (I'm not sure as we don't run those here in the states). 
If it's like any other DCC controller you should be able to run one DC (analog) engine on the rails using address 0 or 00 on some.

I will caution you that it's not good to run a DC (analog) engine on a DCC setup for any length of time, it's very hard on the motors. and Do Not let it sit idle on a live track that will burn it right out.

You can't add in another power source like DC (analog) to a DCC (digital) layout it will just fry the DCC controller!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I sell trains at a local flea market. The DCC stuff I run is my personal, NFS stock. I do sell DC stuff. I have a power distribution block and my table breaks down into 4 pieces for transporting.

That said, I disconnect the DCC from the power block and connect the DC. No need for extra wiring that way.

Do like NIMT said. You cannot have both connected to the track at the same time.


----------



## henju (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi thanks but when I run it on the track it makes a zzzzz sound and the lights come on but then then the dcc controller beeps and then shuts-down for emergency stop! The guy in the store tested it on a dc track but I didn't want to buy a dcc decoder as I thought it would run on the track. And I cant go back because I bought it on holiday


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Although you can _test_ a DC engine on a DCC track, you really should not run it for any length of time.


As rrgrassi said, you can hook up both DC and DCC power to the track but MUST NOT allow them to power at the same time or you will FRY your trains. If you really want to do both DC and DCC on the same track, you could put them both through an A/B switch just to be sure you don't fry your trains.

Or you could cough up the *$20* to add DCC to your DC locomotive.


----------

